# Denise Sproul



## Hawk (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife sent this to me today regarding Mrs. RC Sproul, Jr. I thought many would like to know about this.

My Heart Grieves | Raising Olives


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 15, 2011)

This could be posted in the prayer forum.

May God's people pray, and seek practical ways to help and encourage the family during this time of great need.


----------

